# Can't play some original Xbox games on my Xbox 360



## p00t1 (Jan 1, 1970)

I just went out and bought the Godfather Limited Edition and SSX On Tour, both for the original Xbox. The only problem is that it says that there needs to be and update installed to play these games when I put in the disc. Both of these games in total cost me $40.00. I don't really want to go back to the store and return them because I want to find a way to play them. I also own a mac, so maybe I could install an emulator and play them on my computer. If anyone finds a link to an update to play these games for my 360 or finds an xbox mac emulator, PLZ LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## Brosif (Dec 27, 2008)

it should just automatically install the updates for those games, but if you go to microsofts website they have a list of original xbox games you can, and cant play.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

p00t1 said:


> I just went out and bought the Godfather Limited Edition and SSX On Tour, both for the original Xbox. The only problem is that it says that there needs to be and update installed to play these games when I put in the disc. Both of these games in total cost me $40.00. I don't really want to go back to the store and return them because I want to find a way to play them.* I also own a mac, so maybe I could install an emulator and play them on my computer. If anyone finds a link to an update to play these games for my 360 or finds an xbox mac emulator, PLZ LET ME KNOW!!!*




1. it will be illegal to do so.
2. I doubt MS would allow that 
3. Neither game seems to be listed as compatible. Check this link out for info:

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/us/xbox360/kb.aspx?id=911314&lcid=1033&category=gamesandmedia


----------



## Brosif (Dec 27, 2008)

hopefully that will answer your question, i admit that i shouldnt have been as lazy as i was, and posted you a link, my bad =p hope that answers your question, but if you cant install the updates over xbox live, on there support page they have an option where you can manually download the updates to a disk and then put it in your xbox and then install it, but usually thats only if your xbox live isnt working.
hope you get it fixed!


----------



## keik12 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not all games are backward compatible from xbox to the xbox 360. Alot of them are but not all, not sure bout that one.


----------

